# Dell vostro 5568 Alert ! TPM is not detected device



## Alphonso7879 (Feb 14, 2021)

At startup the PC boots on the bios with this message. "Alert ! TPM device is not detected " ??? I don't find the problem ?????
With Info.exe I have this message:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Professionnel, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20210211122354.000000+000
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 142 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 620, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 138 GB (19 GB Free); D: 50 GB (17 GB Free); E: 49 GB (8 GB Free); F: 0 GB (0 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0XT0D3, ver A00, s/n /39QW1W2/CNCMC009440053/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 39QW1W2
Antivirus: System Shield, Disabled


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Found an answer in the Dell forum. Maybe it will work for you. Properly shutdown the system using Start > Shutdown. And disconnect from wall. Then wait half a minute and turn on.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to your log, you have THIS *Dell Vostro 15 5568 Notebook PC* which was purchased in April 2019 and came with Windows 10 Pro 64-bit.

You should add and save this site in your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alphonso7879 (Feb 14, 2021)

This solution it's not good. thank's for your respons.


----------

